# Amy Winehouse darf sich freuen



## Tokko (1 März 2008)

*Amy Winehouse darf sich freuen *


29/2/2008 22:47 
Gegen Amy Winehouse wird nicht länger ermittelt.
Großbritanniens Gesetzeshüter haben sich jetzt entschieden, keine weiteren Schritte in ihrem Justizbehinderungsfall zu unternehmen.
Winehouse, 24, hatte im Dezember einen “Festnahme-Termin” und wurde dabei über die Bestechung des Hauptzeugens in dem Körperveltzungsverfahren ihres Mannes Blake Fielder-Civil, der dafür seit November in Untersuchungshaft sitzt, befragt.
Im März sollte sie sich für ein weiteres Verhör melden. Der Termin erwies sich aber jetzt laut ihrem Pressesprecher als unnötig. 
“Amy wurde damals auf Kaution entlassen, musste sich aber verpflichten, zu dem Revier zurückzukehren. Jetzt wurde diese Verordnung aber aufgehoben. Polizeibeamte bestätigten, dass sie nach ihrem Verhör im Dezember nicht länger verdächtigt wird”, erklärte die britische Outside Organization in einer Presseerklärung am Freitag.
“Amy ist froh, von dem Verfahren freigesprochen zu sein und dankt der Polizei für deren professionelles Verhalten.”
Nachdem Winehouse diese Legalitäten beseitigt hatte, verpasste sie am Freitag das Verhör ihres Mannes, in dem Fielder-Civil auf nicht schuldig plädierte.
Die Sängerin erschien ansonsten für all seine Verhandlungen und ist dort mittlerweile für ihre dramatischen Liebeserklärungen bekannt. Für den letzten Termin erschien aber weder sie noch seine Mutter, die bisher auch allgegenwärtig war.
Fielder-Civil verbleibt bis zu seinem nächsten Verhör im April in Untersuchungshaft. Der Prozess beginnt im Juli.
Winehouse ist aber noch nicht im Reinen. Am Freitag hätte sie nach Norwegen fliegen müssen, weil sie dort im Oktober letzten Jahres wegen Besitz illegaler Drogen verhaftet wurde. Der Gerichtstermin wurde aber vor kurzem auf Anfrage ihres Anwalts verschoben.
Nach ihren fünf Grammy-Auszeichnungen holte sich die Sängerin am Donnerstag einen fragwürdigeren Preis. Bei den NME Music Awards 2008 der britischen New Musical Express Zeitschrift gewann sie in der Kategorie “schlecht gekleidetster Künstler“.



Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


----------

